# Anyone have any experience with Now! Grain Free puppy food?



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

I was doing a random search of grain free foods for puppies and came across this grain free puppy food formulated specifically for puppies that is manufactured in Canada. I was impressed with the moderate protein and fat levels idea for a growing pup. Most of the grain free foods have very high protein levels that don't see appropriate for an English bulldog.

Crude Protein (min) 28% 
Crude Fat (min) 18% 
Crude Fiber (max) 3% 
Moisture (max) 10% 
Calcium (min) 1.2% 
Phosphorus (min) .8% 
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.8% 
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) .56% 
Carbohydrates 27%

Calorie Content: ME (Calculated) = 4000 kcla/kg or 440 kcals / 250 ml (8 oz) cup 





However, I have never heard of this brand. Anyone have an experience with this food or any of these Now formulas? I couldn't find it on dogfoodanalysis.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I just started a thread on the Go! food which is from the same company. Petercuran or something. 

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/78868-go-natural-grain-free.html

I'm also looking for some more info. It seems really good to me, and they sell it at my local pet store, I may want to add it into the rotation. However, I'm looking at the one w/ more meat and 32% protein and I think 15% fat. Its the Endurance one from Go! Natural. I believe they sell the 1lb bags at my store so I may make a pit stop tomorrow and see if he likes it.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Jackson is so cute. A yorkie? I read your post on the other forum....thanks for the link! I don't see that much out there regarding this Petcurean dog food company but am intrigued. Too much protein isn't good for my E. Bulldog so I'm thinking 32% would be too high for my dog. I'd love to know how Jackson takes to the food!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, I think so anyways, lol. He was sold to me a Yorkie but he's 16lbs and I often get that he's a Silky Terrier, but either way, he's my boy.  I will let you know. It seems like a really GREAT food, I just don't read alot about it.

Tuffy is adorable. I just love bulldogs. A family friend has one very similar looking to Tuffy, great dog but he's very lazy, hehe  Thats what they love about him.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any experience with their dog food but my cat loves the now! grain free cat food. I would say they are up there or even better than Wellness.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I used the puppy food when we brought Bella home (just for one bag though) she was sent with a big bag of purina puppy chow and I went right to the store to get something better. I then bought the go duck formula because it was an all stages food and I fed it to both dogs. I feed raw but use the go endurance food when we are away from home...I really like the petcurean foods and my dogs do well on them ( for the little time they are on them) I am just not a fan of their summit line...they make these good foods then throw out a cheaper food with corn??? I didnt read the ingredients enough and bought it and wow lots of stinky poop


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Jackson's Mom: I was thinking Jackson was either a silky terrier or a yorkie! In any case, he's a cutie. I emailed Petcurean asking for samples and whether the grain free puppy was appropriate for a dog with digestion issues. They said they can't send samples over the border but will send me coupons. They also said that Go! Natural Wild Salmon and Oatmeal Dog Food
is better for dogs with sensitive tummies. I was hoping to find a grain free food with protein levels that aren't too high and the Go Natural has oatmeal so I'm not sure if that will work for my boy or not. I have noticed that sometimes when he eats Salmon his muzzle gets red so I'm wondering if he may have a salmon allergy. Let me know what happens with the Endurance food if you try it!

Misty073: Thanks for chiming in. It's good to hear a positive endorsement of this brand!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't tried the puppy formula but I had Brom on the duck formula for a little while when we first got him. The Ca ratio seemed better in this formula for a growing, possibly large breed pup from what I could tell. He pooped A LOT on this food. But, he also pooped a lot on Orijen too so it could just be kibble in general. Who knows!

I feed my cats and my ferrets Go! food. My kitties get the grain free canned food and my ferrets get the grain free chicken, turkey, and duck kibble. I really love this food.  My cats and ferrets are soft and shiny and seem to be doing really well.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback...I'm glad your cats and birds are doing well on this food but I don't want to put my pup on a food where he poops all the time! Tuffy may have soft poop but it's only 2 or 3 times a day! Interestingly enough, I emailed the company and they didn't recommend their grain free puppy formula for a dog with a sensitive tummy but instead recommended their Salmon and oatmeal formula. So the search continues.Thanks!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

misty073 said:


> I used the puppy food when we brought Bella home (just for one bag though) she was sent with a big bag of purina puppy chow and I went right to the store to get something better. I then bought the go duck formula because it was an all stages food and I fed it to both dogs. I feed raw but use the go endurance food when we are away from home...I really like the petcurean foods and my dogs do well on them ( for the little time they are on them) I am just not a fan of their summit line...they make these good foods then throw out a cheaper food with corn??? I didnt read the ingredients enough and bought it and wow lots of stinky poop


I know! Maybe they're trying to target all types of consumers. Eagle pack does this as well with their Premium brand.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

kimrisa said:


> Thanks for the feedback...I'm glad your cats and *birds *are doing well on this food but I don't want to put my pup on a food where he poops all the time! Tuffy may have soft poop but it's only 2 or 3 times a day! Interestingly enough, I emailed the company and they didn't recommend their grain free puppy formula for a dog with a sensitive tummy but instead recommended their Salmon and oatmeal formula. So the search continues.Thanks!


ferrets aren't birds 

I didn't say that Tuffy would poop a lot, I just said that Brom did. But, Brom also pooped a lot on Orijen too so... (Orijen is pretty much the best food out there, IMHO)


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Kim- (I'm assuming that's your name, correct me if I'm wrong lol), have you thought about Acana? My frenchie, Murph, has been doing wonderfully on it, and I think our boys have similar issues/needs from what I've read from you.

It's not terribly high in protein, all between 30-33% I believe, and he's really doing well on it. 


If not, I've heard great things about petcurean, who makes Now/Go.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a video from the guy I get my food from, and he discuses Go/Now. Thought you might enjoy lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww7QRuGstSg


----------



## puppenyaro07 (Jun 5, 2010)

personally, i think the NOW grain free line is one of the poorest made. low protein (for a grainless food) and the only meat source listed high is water inclusive, so potato is probably the ingredient in highest quantity.

their Go grain free Endurance is the only thing by Petcurean that at least looks like it has some meat product in it


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

puppenyaro07 said:


> personally, i think the NOW grain free line is one of the poorest made. low protein (for a grainless food) and the only meat source listed high is water inclusive, so potato is probably the ingredient in highest quantity.
> 
> their Go grain free Endurance is the only thing by Petcurean that at least looks like it has some meat product in it


I definitely agree. I didn't like much of their other formulas, I purchased Endurance yesterday and he loves it so we're adding it into our rotation. I think Endurance is the best one they offer. I really like the company though and what I've read about it, so even though their other foods aren't as full of meat as I'd like, I trust the company.


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

I made a thread on this stuff a few days ago, and ended up picking up the orijen grain free puppy food instead. ended up for a 15lb bag around 33.00 or thereabouts.  I think you will be happier with the ingredient list of it moreso than the NOW!


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> ferrets aren't birds
> 
> I didn't say that Tuffy would poop a lot, I just said that Brom did. But, Brom also pooped a lot on Orijen too so... (Orijen is pretty much the best food out there, IMHO)


LOL about the ferrett goof...I'm sure I posted in the wee hours of the morning and my brain was on overload!! I will check out that youtube video and will take another look at Acana. I really want to go grain free but am driving myself bonkers trying to make the right decision. Too many choices out there!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I figured you knew  

I really do hope that you find the right food soon. I know exactly what you are going though.


----------

